# 2003 350Z stalling problem



## velomac (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a 2003 350z with about 13000 miles on it that is pretty much stock. After driving it home the other day, I parked it in the garage. Now, when I go to start it, it starts and runs for about 15-20 seconds before stalling out.

Before I get it towed to the dealer, I wanted to see if anyone else had a similar problem and knew what it was. I have searched the web but have been unable to find out much about this problem.

Any help you can provide would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Alarm system malfunction? I've read about delayed kill switches but I didn't think those were used by Nissan.


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't know much about cars, but is it possible something got into the tailpipe or airbox? Guess it depends how much little critters you have crawling around your garage.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Is the check engine light coming on while it runs for this short while? Any lights?


----------

